# The Urantia Book



## Greg (Oct 31, 2006)

I was talking with a co-worker recently about the Bible, and he pulled out a book entitled Urantia. I have never heard of this book before. He began telling me about it and in many ways it sounds alot like Mormonism. Is anyone else familiar with this book's teachings? From what my co-worker described, it all sounds very bizarre.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2006)

Here is an article about it that may be helpful.


----------

